# BootCamp Mac OS Mojave Fusion Drive 2020



## Auron421 (22 Juin 2020)

Bonjour 

je suis en possession d'un iMac 27" de Fin 2012 avec un FUSION DRIVE 1To je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 en Boot Camp:

Mais il m'est impossible de formater le disque a partir de Boot Camp je ne sais pas quel raison, je sais que ce poste est déjà présent sur le forum mais ligne de commande proposé ne corresponde pas a mes caracteristique de disques et m'y connaissant très peu avec le terminal je ne voudrais pas faire d'erreur.

J'ai déjà essayé de faire une réinstalle propre de Mac OS Mojave en reformatant le disque dur mais rien n'y fait.

je vous laisse voir si je n'ai pas fait d'erreur : 


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Machintosh              39.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4
```

si vous avez une solution je suis preneur sinon je laisse tombé

Merci d'avance


----------



## tholei (8 Décembre 2020)

Hello, j'ai manifestement un problème similaire (du moins mon listing des volumes est en quasi-tout point identique au tien).
Question : quel taille de partition tentes-tu d'allouer à Bootcamp windows ?


----------



## izel mor (9 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Quel est le message d’erreurs?
Tu as peut-être des snapshots qui interdissent le redimensionnement. Il faut donc plus d’infos sur ton OS et la distribution de ton disque comme au#1


----------



## tholei (9 Décembre 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quel est le message d’erreurs?
> Tu as peut-être des snapshots qui interdissent le redimensionnement. Il faut donc plus d’infos sur ton OS et la distribution de ton disque comme au#1


Hello, je sais que la question ne m'est pas nécessairement adressée, mais pour info, je suis parvenu hier à "réinstaller" windows en limitant cette fois ma partition à 150, puis 194 (je tenterai plus tard de dépasser les 200 Gb etc.)
J'avais lu quelque part que les Fusion drive, sous APFS (et/ou Big Sur) supportaient mal les partitionnements de (je cite) "200-300 Go).
Et ici, @izel mor , ça pourrait aussi être lié à des snapshots ? (j'ai un snapshot sur mon mac) ? Peux-tu élaborer ? Y a-t-il des règles précises à suivre ?


----------



## izel mor (9 Décembre 2020)

@tholei
Le message t’est adressé puisque le #1 date du mois de juin.
Si tu arrives à partitionner, les snapshots n’ont rien à voir avec ton problème (qui n’en est plus un puisque tu y a créé une partition).

Il arrive que les snapshots occupent des blocs en queue de disque qui interdissent tout redimensionnement. La finalité des instantanés est de pouvoir restituer tes données telles qu’elles étaient au moment de la « photographie » de ton disque. Même si tu as effacé un élément, le snapshot garde les blocs comme occupés pour pouvoir le restituer à la demande. Et ces blocs selon leur situation peuvent interdire le redimensionnement.
Il est donc préférable en cas de difficulté de supprimer les snapshots.


----------



## tholei (9 Décembre 2020)

@izel mor merci pour ton feedback. Afin de ne pas polluer la discussion actuelle qui, sait-on jamais, pourrait reprendre, mon problème est exposé ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/maco...nstallation-bootcamp-partitionnement.1349607/


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2020)

tholei a dit:


> @izel mor merci pour ton feedback. Afin de ne pas polluer la discussion actuelle qui, sait-on jamais, pourrait reprendre, mon problème est exposé ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/maco...nstallation-bootcamp-partitionnement.1349607/


Ben si, tu pollues et la patience n'est pas ton fort. Ici on répond en fonction de son temps libre !


----------

